# looking for foamers



## Spice (Jan 5, 2016)

I would like to make liquid soap. However, how would I package it? I would like to use a foaming soap pump. The price for these pumps is high. I could sell the foaming soap pump alone with one container of soap and have refills. 
This is the pump I have in mind: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I2I2XW0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


All suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 5, 2016)

I ordered from "for soapmakers". Id never heard of them before so I was a little scared but my order came in timely and the prices were very fair. I ordered the amber bottle and black pump (8.5 oz). 24 with shipping was $55 about a year ago. Don't know what it is now. 

https://www.forsoapmakers.com/Foam-Pump-Bottle-Sets/


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 5, 2016)

Also check out Midwest Bottles, SKS or even WSP or Element's Bath and Body


----------



## Spice (Jan 5, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I ordered from "for soapmakers". Id never heard of them before so I was a little scared but my order came in timely and the prices were very fair. I ordered the amber bottle and black pump (8.5 oz). 24 with shipping was $55 about a year ago. Don't know what it is now.
> 
> https://www.forsoapmakers.com/Foam-Pump-Bottle-Sets/



I saw these on bulk apothecary, I like the amber color and bulk doesnt have those. Thanks.


----------



## Spice (Jan 5, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> I ordered from "for soapmakers". Id never heard of them before so I was a little scared but my order came in timely and the prices were very fair. I ordered the amber bottle and black pump (8.5 oz). 24 with shipping was $55 about a year ago. Don't know what it is now.
> 
> https://www.forsoapmakers.com/Foam-Pump-Bottle-Sets/



On this site I show that I could get just the foamer minus the bottle, I like the idea of using my own jars too.  Good start, thanks for all the feed back.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 5, 2016)

My name is Steve and I'm a foamer.....

Oh wait! I misread the thread!:mrgreen:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 5, 2016)

I like the ones at Whole Sale Supplies Plus. 8oz foamer set. I just restocekd them with their end of the year sale


----------



## Spice (Jan 6, 2016)

lizflowers42 said:


> I like the ones at Whole Sale Supplies Plus. 8oz foamer set. I just restocekd them with their end of the year sale



Yep, I show those too. I was wondering, how are they regarding shipping?


----------

